# Cody Piccys...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

From this...










To this...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ppl ask for updates... and then they never look at them  x


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the piccys Katie!! always puts a smile on my face seeing your Cody
lol
DT


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Ppl ask for updates... and then they never look at them  x


Give us a chance Katie 
He's looking handsome as ever - still got a good pair of ears


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

He's very handsome!

Love the last pic....he's smiling!!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe, thought with all these other threads you'd miss Cody so would give u a nudge lol!!

Glad you like them... he is now 7 months old - seems to have gone sooo quick!!

Wouldn't change him for the world...althou the recent problems we r having are causing a few probs...

Much better with the housetraining too 99 % outside which im very plsd about.... xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> He's very handsome!
> 
> Love the last pic....he's smiling!!!


hehe me 2!!
One of my fave...love the grassy nose too!
xx

TY for commenting x


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

awwwww what a handsome boy he is. I think he is absolutely adorable.:001_wub:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

kellybaker said:


> awwwww what a handsome boy he is. I think he is absolutely adorable.:001_wub:


Thanks hunny.
Haven't been on in ages...hope your ok x


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thanks hunny.
> Haven't been on in ages...hope your ok x


Well I was going to say I'm good thanks hon but I'm not really. Had a massive arguement with my mum last night and I'm still really hurting over it all. Families dont you just love them.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

kellybaker said:


> Well I was going to say I'm good thanks hon but I'm not really. Had a massive arguement with my mum last night and I'm still really hurting over it all. Families dont you just love them.


Oh no poor you. 
PM me if u wanna talk...iv been told im a good listener xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Katie, he is a stunner just gets more handsome :001_wub:, do keep updating us. suz x


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Oh no poor you.
> PM me if u wanna talk...iv been told im a good listener xxx


Thanks honey but I think if I start talking about it then I will be in tears again which is not good infront of the kids. So will just have to keep it wrapped up once again. Really appreciate the offer though. Thank you.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwww seriously sweet pup!  great pictures x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> Hi Katie, he is a stunner just gets more handsome :001_wub:, do keep updating us. suz x


Thank you!! xx



kellybaker said:


> Thanks honey but I think if I start talking about it then I will be in tears again which is not good infront of the kids. So will just have to keep it wrapped up once again. Really appreciate the offer though. Thank you.


The offer stands anytime hun...i know what it is like. Chin up!! Don't be trodden down by it all, put on some music and just think F**k It!! x



jinxys_owner said:


> Awwww seriously sweet pup!  great pictures x


Thanks hunny! x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He's a gorgeous looking lad! and his coat is so shiny, it looks like silk..


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Ppl ask for updates... and then they never look at them  x


about time we had some updates ,

nice pics by the way :biggrin:, xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

kira99 said:


> about time we had some updates ,
> 
> nice pics by the way :biggrin:, xx


hehe aww bless ya, ty!! x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Katie, they are great pictures hes looking even more handsome now if thats possible  its lovely seeing him growing up


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Vixie said:


> Hi Katie, they are great pictures hes looking even more handsome now if thats possible  its lovely seeing him growing up


Ahh bless u thx hunny...how are you and your lot? x


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> He's a gorgeous looking lad! and his coat is so shiny, it looks like silk..


i was about to say the same as that!! you could shave in his coat!! 
nice one hun!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> i was about to say the same as that!! you could shave in his coat!!
> nice one hun!!


TY!! ..... xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Katie&Cody said:


> Ahh bless u thx hunny...how are you and your lot? x


not too bad thanks, a bit chaotic at the moment but OK lol

how are things with you?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

He is growing into quite a little stunner - great to see the pics!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

WOW! Hasn't he got big!! He's gorgeous, and always looks real proud in his photos  x x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Vixie said:


> not too bad thanks, a bit chaotic at the moment but OK lol
> 
> how are things with you?


Just really really manic!!!Lol!! xx



turkeylad said:


> He is growing into quite a little stunner - great to see the pics!!


TY


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow he has grown!! what a handsome chap he is........hope you are both keeping well?  x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> WOW! Hasn't he got big!! He's gorgeous, and always looks real proud in his photos  x x


hehe aww thanx hunni. hope ur ok x



Luvdogs said:


> Wow he has grown!! what a handsome chap he is........hope you are both keeping well?  x


All good thanks, hows you ? x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump Bump for all those that havent seen already xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics Katie..can see by his coat someone gets feed well..


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is looking good and he grew into a very lovely boy  lovely pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes as photogenic as ever!!! & hes grown up to be such a handsome boy:001_wub: xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

TY guys!!
He is every bit as lovely as he is in the piccys!!
We just got back from the beach...and are both knackered!! x


----------

